# Top Gun: Maverick (2022)



## octopodiforme (29 Mar 2022)

El combate contra los rusos va en serio. Sufro excitación nerviosa tras ver al Su-57 en el nuevo trailer de _Top Gun: Maverick_.

También tenemos la primera imagen del almirante Kazansky (Iceman).


----------



## Chapapote1 (29 Mar 2022)

La película se iba a estrenar hace unos años y estamos en 2022 y nada. Demasiado retraso ya.


----------



## frangelico (29 Mar 2022)

Pues Maverick tiene 60 y pico años. Buena edad para combatir.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (29 Mar 2022)

Maverick va en un F-14 cuando se encuentra al Su-57.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (29 Mar 2022)

Parece el canto del cisne de la superioridad aérea de los EEUU


----------



## Tanchus (29 Mar 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues Maverick tiene 60 y pico años. Buena edad para combatir.



Sí, una buena edad para combatir...
la alopecia, la hipertensión arterial y la impotencia.


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Mar 2022)

Menuda pereza. Una película que nadie ha pedido.

La Connelly haciendo de chica cañón con 50 ¿qué puede salir mal?


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Menuda pereza. Una película que nadie ha pedido.
> 
> La Connely haciendo de chica cañón con 50 ¿qué puede salir mal?



Sigue estando buena y es 8 años más joven que Tom Cruise. Es una elección razonable.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (30 Mar 2022)

Se desviará y acabará bombardeando a la TGSS por no subir el IPC a su pensión.


----------



## MasMax (30 Mar 2022)

Esos reflejos de piloto de ELITE anciano combatiendo a militares enemigos altamente entrenados y manejando tecnología de ultimísima generación que cuesta un cojón y medio! VIVAN LOS USA!

El país donde hasta los viejos pueden soñar.


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Mar 2022)

Dos observaciones que he de hacer: 1.ª El rubio ese que sale en el trailer, Glen Powell, tiene pinta de que va a hacer un personaje guay. 2.ª Miles Teller, que en algunas películas me parece un bobo, un pusilánime, aquí tiene al fin un aire de hombre hecho y derecho.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Mar 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> *Sigue estando buena *y es 8 años más joven que Tom Cruise. Es una elección razonable.




Ehhhh.... NO

¿Veis como vivimos tiempos degenerados que en los 80 eran impensables? En los 80 pillaron a un alfa de 23, que se ligaba a una buenorra de 28. Y ahora en pleno 2022 nos ponen a dos ancianos jugando a los romances. Pura degeneración. En 40 años hemos ido para atrás.


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ehhhh.... NO
> 
> ¿Veis como vivimos tiempos degenerados que en los 80 eran impensables? En los 80 pillaron a un alfa de 23, que se ligaba a una buenorra de 28. Y ahora en pleno 2022 nos ponen a dos ancianos jugando a los romances. Pura degeneración.



Esa es una crítica destructiva que, probablemente, ni tú mismo crees realmente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Mar 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Esa es una crítica destructiva que, probablemente, ni tú mismo crees realmente.




¿Qué fallos hay en mi argumentación? Me he limitado a describir los hechos.





A él ya no se le levanta, y ella tiene pérdidas de orina. Menudo panorama.


----------



## Mauito (30 Mar 2022)

Y que no falte esa Charopiloto .


----------



## socrates99 (30 Mar 2022)

Si no sale la calva no voy a verla


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Mar 2022)

Mauito dijo:


> Y que no falte esa Charopiloto .



Se dice en la película que su clase (piloto) se dirige a la extinción; Maverick replica que quizá, pero no hoy.


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Joder lleva dos años realizada, cuando la estrenan??


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder lleva dos años realizada, cuando la estrenan??



27 de mayo.


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Abr 2022)

Se espera que el F-35C también salga en la película. Una segunda unidad de Paramount Pictures los estuvo filmando en el USS _Abraham Lincoln_.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> 27 de mayo.



Pues tendré que verla, gracias por la info.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (13 Abr 2022)

Es un "Remake" de esta película:


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Abr 2022)

La producción y el elevado listón de exigencia del astro Tom Cruise.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Canción oficial de Lady Gaga.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Tom Cruise y Monica Barbaro en _The Late Late Show with James Corden_.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

Iba a decir algo pero no, mejor una imagen; una imagen mejor que mil palabras.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

Pues nada, "las buenorras" de 50 todas para vosotros, que ya me quedo yo con las de 28, como tenía McGillis en la primera película.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Canción oficial de Lady Gaga.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues nada, "las buenorras" de 50 todas para vosotros, que ya me quedo yo con las de 28, como tenía McGillis en la primera película.



Yo también las prefiero jóvenes pero esto no óbice para reconocer que, puesto que la película es sobre el personaje de Pete Mitchell (aka Maverick) de Tom Cruise, y dado que éste ya tiene una edad, la elección de Jennifer Connelly para interpretar a su novia es excelente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Yo también las prefiero jóvenes pero esto no óbice para reconocer que, puesto que la película es sobre el personaje de Pete Mitchell (aka Maverick) de Tom Cruise, y dado que éste ya tiene una edad, la elección de Jennifer Connelly para interpretar a su novia es excelente.




Pura degeneración. Los romances que habría que mostrar son los de los nietos, no los de un señor de 60 años.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 May 2022)

Tom Cruise aterriza en el portaaviones USS _Midway_ en San Diego, para la premiere de _Top Gun: Maverick_.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 May 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Se desviará y acabará bombardeando a la TGSS por no subir el IPC a su pensión.



Best comment thread...


----------



## octopodiforme (5 May 2022)

Fotos del rodaje publicadas ayer por Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## Barspin (5 May 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048056
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048057
> 
> 
> Fotos del rodaje publicadas ayer por Jennifer Connelly.



Menudos andamios lleva el bueno de Tom.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Menudos andamios lleva el bueno de Tom.



Alzas, postizos, pintura y Photoshop, que tiene 60 añazos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (5 May 2022)

No tenía una secuela ya?


----------



## octopodiforme (5 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> No tenía una secuela ya?



En _Hot Shots!_ emplearon un cacharro británico, el Folland Gnat.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (5 May 2022)

Están tardando una eternidad en estrenar esta obra maestra.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 May 2022)

Otra peli que van a reinterpretar y deconstruir según los nuevos paradigmas de género... Qué os apostáis a que el mejor piloto del escuadrón no será ni Maverick ni el otro, sino una puertorriqueña enana y culona.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otra peli que van a reinterpretar y deconstruir según los nuevos paradigmas de género... Qué os apostáis a que el mejor piloto del escuadrón no será ni Maverick ni el otro, sino una puertorriqueña enana y culona.



odio tener que darte la razon.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

Premiere en el USS _Midway_, San Diego, 4 de mayo.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

Mañana sale el vídeo de Lady Gaga.


----------



## ZakkWylde (6 May 2022)

Su hubiera justicia en el mundo este sería el videoclip oficial:



En suecia si que saben ser más ochenteros que en los mismísimos ochenta


----------



## octopodiforme (6 May 2022)

¡Crom nos favorece! ¡Qué pedazo de vídeo! ¡Mi entusiasmo es total! Gracias por esto, Lady Gaga.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¡Crom nos favorece! ¡Qué pedazo de vídeo! ¡Mi entusiasmo es total! Gracias por esto, Lady Gaga.






Piloto de Su-57 detectado en el vídeo de Lady Gaga.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 May 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Están tardando una eternidad en estrenar *esta obra maestra.*


----------



## octopodiforme (12 May 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick Review: Tom Cruise Fulfills Your Need for Speed


It's time for fans of this cult classic to take the highway to the danger zone to see Top Gun: Maverick, a long-awaited sequel.




www.comingsoon.net





Jonathan Sim, de ComingSoon.net, le da un 9/10 en una crítica ilusionante.


----------



## octopodiforme (13 May 2022)

La película está dedicada a Tony Scott.



Spoiler: la batalla final.



El ataque sería a una instalación nuclear iraní. El F-14 que sale en uno de los trailers sería iraní


----------



## octopodiforme (13 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaud de Solier (13 May 2022)

El único Maverick que reconozco es a Treviejuno.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angek (13 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Menuda pereza. Una película que nadie ha pedido.
> 
> La Connelly haciendo de chica cañón con 50 ¿qué puede salir mal?



Joder y da la talla. 

Estamos muertos, etc...


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

Val Kilmer begged Top Gun: Maverick bosses to return through AI


The 62-year-old has revealed he 'begged' Top Gun: Maverick producers to reprise his role through AI technology, after undergoing a tracheotomy in 2014 following a throat cancer diagnosis.




www.dailymail.co.uk





La voz de Iceman (Val Kilmer) ha sido recreada por ordenador, al parecer con satisfactorios resultados.


----------



## Widowmaker (17 May 2022)

Pues tendré que sacar la Kawa y limpiarla. Ahora están saliendo réplicas Top Gun hasta de debajo de las piedras...


----------



## Tails (17 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Top Gun: Maverick Review: Tom Cruise Fulfills Your Need for Speed
> 
> 
> It's time for fans of this cult classic to take the highway to the danger zone to see Top Gun: Maverick, a long-awaited sequel.
> ...



El ejercito de estados unidos paga









Top Gun: Maverick


After more than thirty years of service as one of the Navy’s top aviators, Pete “Maverick” Mitchell (Tom Cruise) is where he belongs, pushing the envelope as a courageous test pilot and dodging the advancement in rank that would ground him. When he finds himself training a detachment of Top Gun...




www.rottentomatoes.com





no ha salido y todas las paginas le dan 97%


There are no reviews for Top Gun: Maverick because the movie has not released yet (May 27, 2022).
SEE MOVIES IN THEATERS


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> no ha salido y todas las paginas le dan 97%



Porque ha habido muchos pases especiales donde han invitado a los críticos de esas páginas. 

La están aclamando. Mejor que la primera, he leído en unos cuantos sitios.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (17 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Porque ha habido muchos pases especiales donde han invitado a los críticos de esas páginas.
> 
> La están aclamando. Mejor que la primera, he leído en unos cuantos sitios.



Imposible que una secuela en 2022 sea mejor que una peli icónica de los 80. Imposible. 

Otra cosa es que conociendo a Cruise las escenas de avión tienen que ser brutales.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Imposible que una secuela en 2022 sea mejor que una peli icónica de los 80. Imposible.



Ayer leí una crítica de uno que decía exactamente lo mismo, que veía imposible que fuera mejor, y al final le pareció mejor.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

Puede argumentarse razonablemente que es la mayor estrella cinematográfica de la historia.


----------



## FROM HELL (17 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ayer leí una crítica de uno que decía exactamente lo mismo, que veía imposible que fuera mejor, y al final le pareció mejor.



Pues ponla por aqui para saber cuál es el criterio de valoración.

No puedo opinar sobre lo que no he visto pero es que la comparacion es imposible. Top Gun es historia del cine de acción y lo es porque aunque el guión, la trama y toda la peli sigue el mismo patron hollywoodiense tropecientas mil veces copiado, no se ve en ningún momento nada forzado, nada artificial o carente de originalidad. Es una peli tan simple que acaba siendo jodidamente perfecta en su género.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues ponla por aqui para saber cuál es el criterio de valoración.
> 
> No puedo opinar sobre lo que no he visto pero es que la comparacion es imposible. Top Gun es historia del cine de acción y lo es porque aunque el guión, la trama y toda la peli sigue el mismo patron hollywoodiense tropecientas mil veces copiado, no se ve en ningún momento nada forzado, nada artificial o carente de originalidad. Es una peli tan simple que acaba siendo jodidamente perfecta en su género.



"This is not a sequel I was expecting to like. Within five minutes, ace navy pilot and US Navy Fighter Weapons School graduate Pete 'Maverick' Mitchell (Tom Cruise), the noble but cheeky hero of the 1986 original, is praised for having "balls". I’ve never suffered from balls envy. 

As Pete is lured back to his elite alma mater, to prepare new recruits for a mission impossible, I folded my arms and prepared for the worst. Two hours later, I was scribbling down words like “Woah!”, “Exciting!” and “Bullseye!!” The whole film is basically a charm offensive. The b*****ds. They got me."

Del _Evening Standard_. El artículo completo es de pago.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

"Thrilling, moving and gloriously Cruisey, Joseph Kosinski's sequel to the 1986 hit is unquestionably the best studio action film in years"

_The Telegraph_, periódico conservador.


"There’ll need to be a reckoning over the film’s politics and its treatment of women, but for now... we fist-pump."

_The Independent_, de centro-izquierda, se queja del tratamiento de las mujeres.


Estos detalles, en su conjunto, son ilusionantes. Viene peliculón.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 May 2022)

De la peli de 1986.


----------



## Domm (23 May 2022)

El único Maverick que quiero ir a ver:


----------



## Tails (23 May 2022)

En serio vais a ir a verla?

Si la primera es todo una alegoría gay

y menos mal que dicen que está oculta si llega a ser abierta...


----------



## eltonelero (23 May 2022)

Luchan contra rusos?
Y eso que la peli estaba hecha antes de la guerra
Si ya en los 2000s y 2010s seguían poniendo malos rusos con esta crisis vamos a tener rusos y Rusia como mala del mundo mundial otro medio siglo en jewllywood


----------



## Tails (23 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Luchan contra rusos?
> Y eso que la peli estaba hecha antes de la guerra
> Si ya en los 2000s y 2010s seguían poniendo malos rusos con esta crisis vamos a tener rusos y Rusia como mala del mundo mundial otro medio siglo en jewllywood



Lo que mande el ejército de usa como con el próximo call of Duty 

La película constituyó un éxito completo de reclutamiento para la Armada y la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos. Sin embargo _Top Gun 2_ nunca llegó a rodarse porque poco antes de terminar las negociaciones entre la Paramount y el Departamento de Defensa salió en la prensa la noticia de que varios aviadores habían violado a unas chicas en un hotel del sureste asiático, por lo que la Armada prefería evitar cualquier publicidad sobre los aviadores de caza

Gracias a este éxito la Paramount fue durante algunos años la productora de moda para los militares y Jerry Bruckheimer el productor que mejores producciones conseguía. Gracias a esto pudo realizar otras obras como _Black Hawk Down_ (_La caída del Halcón Negro_) que, sin la ayuda del Ejército, no hubiera sido posible


----------



## octopodiforme (23 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Luchan contra rusos?
> Y eso que la peli estaba hecha antes de la guerra
> Si ya en los 2000s y 2010s seguían poniendo malos rusos con esta crisis vamos a tener rusos y Rusia como mala del mundo mundial otro medio siglo en jewllywood



Hasta donde yo sé, no se nombra pero se infiere que el adversario es Irán; bombardean una instalación de enriquecimiento de uranio y los enemigos cuentan con cazas F-14 (solamente Irán los tiene, aparte de los USA) y Su-57 como defensa, sean los Su-57 cazas proporcionados por Rusia a Irán o cazas rusos estacionados en Irán.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 May 2022)

La estrenan este viernes. ¿No estáis emocionados y excitados?


----------



## frangelico (23 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé, no se nombra pero se infiere que el adversario es Irán; bombardean una instalación de enriquecimiento de uranio y los enemigos cuentan con cazas F-14 (solamente Irán los tiene, aparte de los USA) y Su-57 como defensa, sean los Su-57 cazas proporcionados por Rusia a Irán o cazas rusos estacionados en Irán.



Habrán usado maqueta para simular el Su-57 y quizá tomas del primer Top Gun para el F-14, porque de ese avión sólo quedan en vuelo las unidades iraníes, en USA si hay alguno está en un museo.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Habrán usado maqueta para simular el Su-57 y quizá tomas del primer Top Gun para el F-14, porque de ese avión sólo quedan en vuelo las unidades iraníes, en USA si hay alguno está en un museo.



CGI, seguramente.


----------



## Widowmaker (24 May 2022)

Para los que no lo sepan, Tom Cruise es un excelente piloto en la vida real.


----------



## octopodiforme (24 May 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Para los que no lo sepan, Tom Cruise es un excelente piloto en la vida real.



El P-51 Mustang de Tom Cruise es el que sale en el video de Lady Gaga.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (24 May 2022)




----------



## jus (24 May 2022)

Yo sí voy a verla.

Os confieso que vi la 1 hace 1 año o así y la vi pq era una de esas pelis pendientes por ser un clásico. No es que me molara mucho pero bueno, tiene sus cosillas.

En esta ocasión la veré porque quiero ver vuelos con las cámaras especiales, no hay cgi ni pollas, ideal para disfrutar en el cine y no en casa descargada online o como queráis.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 May 2022)

Joder... no sabía que Val Kilmer se ha quedado mudo (por un cáncer) y que ahora habla como Stephen Hawking, por medio de la síntesis de voz:

*Val **Kilmer* también tuvo problemas y se ganó la reputación de ser un actor con el que era difícil trabajar en el rodaje. Esto se le juntó con problemas financieros y con el cáncer de garganta, provocando que no tuviera otro papel de protagonista como en *'Top Gun'*. Pero ahora puede volver a actuar gracias a la voz artificial que le permite hablar.

*Los productores no querían a Val Kilmer en 'Top Gun: Maverick'*

Así suena:


----------



## octopodiforme (26 May 2022)

_Top Gun_ en Microsoft Flight Simulator.


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2022)

Esta tarde


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2022)

Debería haberse estrenado hace *3* años y seguimos esperando. ¡MAÑANA ES EL GRAN DÍA!







Película 'Top Gun: Maverick', conoce de qué trata y cuándo se estrena


Top Gun: Maverick será la secuela de la película de acción protagonizada por Tom Cruise, liderando un nuevo grupo de pilotos de elite para una arriesgada misión.




www.tonica.la





Una vez iniciado su rodaje, fijó su fecha de estreno para el 12 de julio de 2019, que más tarde se desplazaría para el 24 de junio de 2020, desde entonces, los planes de Paramount han ido de arriba para abajo, pues movió la fecha para el 23 de diciembre de 2020, luego para el 2 de julio de 2021, y ese mismo año fue brincando su estreno a los días 16 de julio y 19 de noviembre. 

Ahora, tras varios retrasos, y si todo marcha bien, estaremos viendo nuevamente a Tom Cruise en el estreno de ‘’Top Gun: Maverick’’, que llegará a los cines el próximo 27 de mayo de 2022.






​


----------



## jus (26 May 2022)

Aprovechad a ver una peli con pura testosterona, guapismo y encima CERO CGI!!!

En tiempos donde solo hay negros, moros, latinos, bisexuales, trans, gays por cuotas a lo mejor igual ésta es de las pocas que quedan sin toda esta mierda.

Y repito por si acaso: no me importa que haya personajes negros, latinos, etc, etc, lo que me molesta es que los metan por meter cuotas y no tenga ninguna relevancia ni peguen con cola con la historia haciéndola chirriar.


----------



## jus (26 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Trasfondo gay como la primera seguramente



Eso tambien pensé un poco cuando la vi, demasiado cuerpo bonito y esbelto se veía ahí jajajajajajajajajajaj. Mucho macho demasiado guapo, que´ descojones.

Pues igual hoy día es el precio a pagar, ver cuerpos serranos pero sin mariconadas para evitar negros, latinos, lesbianas metidas con calzador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Trasfondo gay como la primera seguramente



Exacto, algunos hablan de película de machos muy machos y todavía no saben que la película es un icono en el mundo gay y tal....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Os cuento de qué va la película.
Mamadou es huérfano, a pesar de tener 3 carreras el lo que quiere es pilotar aviones,
Mamadou en la escuela de pilotaje es atacado por varios grupos de blancos de extrema derecha, Jenifer connelly decide ayudarle y el la corresponde rociandola, Tom Cruise se une. Ala fiesta y es rociado también por el piloto mamadou.


Esa es toda la trama.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os cuento de qué va la película.
> Mamadou es huérfano, a pesar de tener 3 carreras el lo que quiere es pilotar aviones,
> Mamadou en la escuela de pilotaje es atacado por varios grupos de blancos de extrema derecha, Jenifer connelly decide ayudarle y el la corresponde rociandola, Tom Cruise se une. Ala fiesta y es rociado también por el piloto mamadou.
> 
> ...



Eres un jeiter, ¿Eh?

Sus cuento la trama de la pinícula:

Más de tres décadas después de los eventos de la primera película, el Capitán de la Marina de los EE. UU Pete "Maverick" Mitchell ha eludido deliberadamente el ascenso para continuar volando después de 33 años de servicio. Después de que el contralmirante Chester "Hammer" Cain planee cerrar el hipersónico "Darkstar" y redirigir los fondos a los programas de drones, Maverick decide llevar el prototipo a su objetivo de velocidad Mach 10 antes de que Cain pueda llegar. Maverick alcanza Mach 10 pero decide avanzar más hacia la alta velocidad hipersónica , lo que resulta en la destrucción del prototipo. Aunque Cain quiere castigar a Maverick, lo transfiere a NAS North Island para entrenar a un grupo de élite de graduados de Top Gun para una misión especializada a las órdenes del amigo y antiguo rival de Maverick, el almirante Tom "Iceman" Kazansky, el comandante de los EE Flota del Pacífico . Entre ellos se encuentra el teniente Bradley "Rooster" Bradshaw, hijo del difunto mejor amigo de Maverick y RIO Nick "Goose" Bradshaw.

El grupo de élite de pilotos del F/A-18E/F Super Hornet es reunido para una misión especial del vicealmirante Beau "Cyclone" Simpson y el contralmirante Solomon "Warlock" Bates para destruir una instalación de enriquecimiento de uranio de una nación rebelde (sin nombre en el película). La instalación está ubicada dentro de una depresión empinada al final de un cañón montañoso y está altamente defendida por misiles tierra-aire (SAM) y una base aérea con Su-57 de quinta generación; esto requiere un acercamiento arriesgado de siesta de tierra de alta velocidad en el cañón bajo cobertura de radar hostil para llegar a la instalación y empujar el F/A-18E/F más allá de sus de NATOPS . Como el nuevo F-35C aún no está listo, Maverick recomienda un paquete de ataque de cuatro F/A-18E/F en dos pares para destruir primero la entrada de la instalación y luego la instalación misma. Maverick inicialmente es rechazado por los pilotos, particularmente por el teniente Jake "Hangman" Seresin, que tiene mucha confianza en sí mismo, así como por Rooster, quien está resentido con Maverick por supuestamente haber llevado su solicitud al Academia Naval y retrocediendo en su carrera.

El entrenamiento prepara a los pilotos en todos los aspectos de la misión, incluidas las maniobras básicas de combate , de municiones guiadas de precisión , el vuelo de siesta, así como la importancia del trabajo en equipo. A medida que avanza el entrenamiento, los pilotos también se dan cuenta de la historia entre el padre de Rooster y Maverick, lo que genera animosidad entre Hangman y Rooster debido a la actitud arrogante del primero para apoyar a sus compañeros y el enfoque de vuelo cauteloso del segundo que Hangman atribuye a la muerte de su padre. A medida que los pilotos observan la habilidad y el talento aéreo de Maverick, los pilotos comienzan a reevaluar su escepticismo sobre él y mejora la cohesión de su equipo.

Durante el transcurso del entrenamiento, Maverick se reúne con Penny, quien le brinda orientación y apoyo, particularmente con su actitud protectora hacia Rooster. Maverick también se encuentra con Iceman, que ha estado plagado de cáncer de garganta y tiene que escribir sus palabras en una computadora. A pesar de tener una inmensa dificultad para hablar, Iceman declara verbalmente la gravedad y la importancia de la misión. Iceman fallece antes de que se inicie la misión; Maverick y los pilotos asisten a su funeral, donde es honrado con una formación de hombre desaparecido .

Cyclone se opone firmemente a los métodos y tácticas arriesgadas de Maverick, pero una vez que Maverick demuestra que el plan de la misión se puede ejecutar, Cyclone lo nombra para liderar el equipo de ataque. Luego, Maverick elige a los pilotos de la misión y se empareja con Phoenix y su WSO Bob, mientras que Rooster se empareja con Payback y su WSO Fanboy, y los pilotos restantes están en alerta. La misión se lanza desde el portaaviones Theodore Roosevelt , mientras que se lanza una salva de Tomahawk desde el crucero Leyte Gulf para destruir la base aérea cercana de la instalación para evitar la lucha de los cazas enemigos. El enfoque de la siesta de la tierra funciona y los cuatro F/A-18E/F pueden llegar a la instalación y destruirla. Sin embargo, su destrucción y el empinado ascenso requerido para escapar de la depresión alertan a los SAM hostiles, así como a un par de patrullan Su-57 que . A medida que se lanzan más SAM y los pilotos se quedan sin contramedidas, Maverick sacrifica su propio jet para evitar que Rooster sea derribado y se expulse en territorio hostil. Cuando el avión restante regresa al portaaviones, Rooster se da la vuelta y salva a Maverick de un Mi-24 Hind lo persigue, pero también es derribada en el proceso y se expulsa cerca. Los dos se reúnen y luego exploran el área en busca de una ruta de escape.

Maverick y Rooster llegan a la base aérea destruida, donde roban un F-14A Tomcat que había sobrevivido al bombardeo Tomahawk mientras el personal enemigo estaba distraído por los incendios. Mientras intentan regresar al portaaviones, los dos Su-57 forman con ellos. Mientras los pilotos enemigos intentan identificarlos, Maverick y Rooster deciden enfrentarse, sorprendiendo a los dos Su-57 y derribándolos. Cuando Maverick y Rooster nuevamente intentan regresar al portaaviones, un tercer Su-57 los intercepta. Sin armas y contramedidas y sin asientos eyectables funcionales, Hangman los salva justo a tiempo, quien se lanzó desde el portaaviones después de que Maverick y Rooster no regresaran con el grupo de ataque. Se forman en el aire y regresan al portaaviones, donde los pilotos y la tripulación celebran su regreso al llegar. Después de la misión, Maverick y Rooster se reconcilian y trabajan juntos en su P-51 Mustang en el hangar de Maverick con Penny para reconciliar a Maverick con su hija. La película termina donde Maverick y Penny vuelan para montar cañones con el P-51 Mustang Plane mientras Rooster abraza a su padre Nick "Goose" y Maverick Old Memories en el tablero de fotos de Maverick.


----------



## Topacio (26 May 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (26 May 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Eres un jeiter, ¿Eh?
> 
> Sus cuento la trama de la pinícula:
> 
> ...



Top Gun sin f-14, no es lo mismo. Buen homenaje al pajaro el rescatarlo, aunque sólo lo operaron usa e Irán, así que, ya sabemos ande se desarrolla la acción


----------



## The Hellion (26 May 2022)

Bueno, pues peliculón. 

Andrés Arconada es tonto, y lo ha demostrado una vez más con la crítica de esta mañana. Si no le interesa el personaje, ni su evolución, ni cómo se presenta, o no ha visto la película, o mejor que se dedique a la helicultura, porque, cosa rara en un blockbuster de acción como este, el guion está perfectamente trabado, Maverick ha tenido un perfecto desarrollo a lo largo de los treinta años, y esa evolución se presenta en la pantalla de manera perfecta, sin largos arcos narrativos y sin necesidad de tener un conocimiento enciclopédico de la primera película. 

Ciertamente ayuda haberla visto, y ciertamente en Estados Unidos se entenderán mejor algunas cosas, porque hay expresiones de la película original que han pasado a formar parte del idioma cotidiano, pero la película es un ejemplo perfecto de película de acción con la suficiente conexión con la película anterior como para justificar el hecho de rodar una secuela. 

La presencia de Iceman, con la dificultad del estado físico actual de Val Kilmer, está perfectamente encajada, y la relación entre Maverick y el hijo de Goose, también queda perfectamente expuesta. 

La acción, inenarrable, impresionante.

Lo dicho, un peliculón.


----------



## Mentefria2 (26 May 2022)

Acabo de fuido verla y está de puta madre. Hay que verla en pantalla grande.


----------



## kenny220 (27 May 2022)

Maverick y Rooster llegan a la base aérea destruida, donde roban un F-14A Tomcat que había sobrevivido al bombardeo Tomahawk mientras el personal enemigo estaba distraído por los incendios.


Me lo creo, viendo esta foto con los paisanos.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

La he visto y llorado como un adolescente blandengue al que su novia ha dejado... Esto lo entiende cualquiera que haya visto la de 1986 y haya significado algo para él. 

¡Magnífica! Doy gracias a Tom Cruise y Joseph Kosinski por haber hecho que el cine vuelva a ser una de esas grandes ocasiones que, para un cinéfilo, se recuerdan toda la vida.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Andrés Arconada es tonto



Ese tío, si estoy en lo cierto, rechaza las películas bélicas por cuestión de principios. Es retrasado.




The Hellion dijo:


> La acción, inenarrable, impresionante.



Nunca se ha visto nada igual.


----------



## Manero empaque (27 May 2022)

Por globalistas neoliberales. Se rescata una película símbolo neoliberal de los 80 donde la guerra fría la ganaron los USA ¿por qué? Es sencila la respuesta: DECADENCIA.

Ya lo dije en otro hilo: empezad los cursos de chino y ruso cuanto antes.


----------



## Kenthomi (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004350
> 
> 
> Maverick va en un F-14 cuando se encuentra al Su-57.



Es de las mejores secuencias de la peli


----------



## Kenthomi (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Canción oficial de Lady Gaga.



Pues esta guapa la cancion


----------



## Kenthomi (27 May 2022)

PASADA DE PELÍCULA IMPRESIONANTE MUY BUENA ME HA GUSTADO MUCHO


----------



## skan (27 May 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Esos reflejos de piloto de ELITE anciano combatiendo a militares enemigos altamente entrenados y manejando tecnología de ultimísima generación que cuesta un cojón y medio! VIVAN LOS USA!
> 
> El país donde hasta los viejos pueden soñar.



Tienen menos reflejos pero más experiencia


----------



## skan (27 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Imposible que una secuela en 2022 sea mejor que una peli icónica de los 80. Imposible.
> 
> Otra cosa es que conociendo a Cruise las escenas de avión tienen que ser brutales.



Batman tiene versiones icónicas de otras épocas... Pero las mejores han sido las recientes como el Caballero Oscuro


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

Un detalle importante es que no hay un piloto o un personaje que sobre, moleste o incluso dé vergüenza ajena, como esos tripulantes incompetentes de las naves de las últimas películas de Ridley Scott. 

Los negros de _Top Gun: Maverick_ tienen papeles comedidos y la chica, Monica Barbaro, en ningún momento sobreactúa o se nos presenta como una superheroína. 

Jon Hamm está de puta madre. Un crack.

Val Kilmer... Formidable. ¡Así es como se hace una secuela de una película amada y —con los años— respetada! ¡Rian Johnson, criminal, desalmado!


----------



## FROM HELL (27 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> Batman tiene versiones icónicas de otras épocas... Pero las mejores han sido las recientes como el Caballero Oscuro



Son versiones independientes de un personaje ya icónico. Aquí hablamos de una película original y su continuación 40 años después.


----------



## Mentefria2 (27 May 2022)

Yo me he quedado con el mono. No sé si no voy otra vez este finde a ver las persecuciones aéreas..


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

Recomendada por el Critical Drinker.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Un detalle importante es que no hay un piloto o un personaje que sobre, moleste o incluso dé vergüenza ajena, como esos tripulantes incompetentes de las naves de las últimas películas de Ridley Scott.
> 
> Los negros de _Top Gun: Maverick_ tienen papeles comedidos y la chica, Monica Barbaro, en ningún momento sobreactúa o se nos presenta como una superheroína.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que ya han metido a la negra...super real todo 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman (27 May 2022)

hay NWO?


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> hay NWO?



Los héroes son unos machos de tomo y lomo. Queda dicho.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Vamos, que ya han metido a la negra...super real todo



¿Qué negra?


----------



## nomeconsta (27 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 May 2022)

ZakkWylde dijo:


> Su hubiera justicia en el mundo este sería el videoclip oficial:
> 
> 
> 
> En suecia si que saben ser más ochenteros que en los mismísimos ochenta



De hecho las bandas más glam actuales son suecas o finlandesas. Reckless love es otro ejemplo.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

nomeconsta dijo:


>



Tom pilota un reactor Aero L-39 Albatros ahí.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

Una de las escenas más bellas ocurre justo tras la despedida de Maverick y Penny (Jennifer Connelly); vemos un portaaviones, por primera vez desde el prólogo, y a Maverick en el hangar, contemplando el mar y recordando a Goose; entonces el almirante Warlock Bates (Charles Parnell) le dice: "Captain Mitchell! You’re where you belong. Make us proud." Maverick sube al elevador y asciende a la cubierta junto a dos F-18. Acojonante. Wagneriano. Riefenstahliano.


----------



## nomeconsta (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Tom pilota un reactor Aero L-39 Albatros ahí.



si, si, el L39 no lo sé, pero el P51 es de su propiedad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¡Crom nos favorece! ¡Qué pedazo de vídeo! ¡Mi entusiasmo es total! Gracias por esto, Lady Gaga.



Not bad. Muy ochentero.


----------



## Mentefria2 (28 May 2022)

NWO muy justito y hasta creíble.
El mix multicultural de los pilotos choca un poco al principio pero es pasable. Y los negros que están en puestos de mando te crees que llegaron ahí por su capacidad y no por subvención a la película.
Para mi, recomendable para ver en familia.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Vamos, que ya han metido a la negra...super real todo



Espero que eso no sea verdad.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (28 May 2022)

Muy buena película. Me han pasado las dos horas que dura que ni me he enterado.

Muchísimos guiños a la primera parte.

Por cierto, me llama la atención que nadie haya mencionado el nexo de Jennifer Connelly con la primera parte.

Menudos fans de pacotilla que estáis hechos 



Spoiler



Es la hija del almirante sobre la que hacen una pasada


----------



## octopodiforme (28 May 2022)

Veo que está gustando y eso tiene mérito en un foro con —a mi juicio— excesiva negatividad. Una buena dosis de rechazo frente al cine moderno está justificada, pero no su descalificación total.


----------



## Tails (28 May 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Muy buena película. Me han pasado las dos horas que dura que ni me he enterado.
> 
> Muchísimos guiños a la primera parte.
> 
> ...



Vamos que repiten lo mismo porque no hay argumento 

Vuelven a salir cantando en el mismo bar?


----------



## wysiwyg (28 May 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> NWO muy justito y hasta creíble.
> El mix multicultural de los pilotos choca un poco al principio pero es pasable. Y los negros que están en puestos de mando te crees que llegaron ahí por su capacidad y no por subvención a la película.
> Para mi, recomendable para ver en familia.



El ejército de EEUU es muy multicultural.

Estuve en San Diego una vez, donde hay una base militar. Había un acto o algo al lado del puerto, todos todos todos pero absolutamente todos eran panchitos bien morenos.

Al principio creía que era el ejército de México o algo pero no, eran todos de EEUU.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Sexo, chaqueta de piloto y aquella canción: el legado que ‘Top Gun’ dejó en una generación


El regreso, 35 años después, de Tom Cruise al papel que lo convirtió en estrella nos devuelve también la película que disparó las ansias consumistas y carnales de la juventud de los ochenta




elpais.com






*Sexo, chaqueta de piloto y aquella canción: el legado que ‘Top Gun’ dejó en una generación*
*El regreso, 35 años después, de Tom Cruise al papel que lo convirtió en estrella nos devuelve también la película que disparó las ansias consumistas y carnales de la juventud de los ochenta*




Tom Cruise, como Pete 'Maverick' Mitchell, y Kelly McGillis, como Charlotte 'Charlie' Blackwood, en una imagen promocional de 'Top Gun' (Tony Scott, 1986)MATT GREEN (GETTY IMAGES)





EVA GÜIMIL
28 MAY 2022 - 05:30 CEST
15
Es verano de 1986 y un grupo de niñas junta su paga en el mostrador de una tienda de discos de barrio: 1.100 pesetas (unos 6,60 euros) que servirán para llevarse a casa la banda sonora de _Top Gun_. Se compran el disco aunque la única canción que les importa es el corte número cinco, _Take my breath away_, el himno romántico de Giorgio Moroder y Tom Whitlock que había estado a punto de formar parte de la banda sonora de _Nueve semanas y media_. La canción más dedicada en las emisoras de radio locales y cuyo vídeo, que no necesitaba excusas para aparecer en _Tocata_ una y otra vez, había hecho familiar el pelo bicolor de la cantante de Berlin, Terri Nunn. Todo en _Top Gun_ resultaba terriblemente moderno y aspiracional, se estaba cimentando un fenómeno estético que llega hasta nuestros días y todos los adolescentes, también los españoles, querían formar parte de él.
El de _Top Gun_ no fue un taquillazo tan previsible como podríamos pensar hoy. Por entonces Tom Cruise, el hombre que acaba de ser definido por _The New York Times_ como “la última estrella de cine de Hollywood”, tan sólo contaba en su haber con el éxito moderado de _Risky Business_ (1983). Había formado parte de la generacional _Rebeldes_ (1983), de Francis Ford Coppola, pero no brilló tanto como los guapos oficiales Rob Lowe y Matt Dillon, y su última película, _Legend_ (1985), el intento de Ridley Scott de emular el éxito de _Lady Halcón_ y _Dentro del laberinto_, se había saldado con un sonoro fracaso. Su tirón en taquilla era un misterio. Tampoco el nombre de su coprotagonista llevaría a demasiados al cine. El mundo sólo había visto a Kelly McGillis como la _amish_ que enamoraba a Harrison Ford en _Único testigo_ (1985). El director, Tony Scott, no contaba con un bagaje superior: su único trabajo, _El ansia_ (1983) –“una película de vampiros angustiosamente mala” en palabras del crítico Roger Ebert–, había sido ignorada por el público.
Pero los productores Jerry Bruckheimer y Don Simpson, responsables de algunos de los mayores taquillazos del Hollywood moderno, no habían puesto sus ojos en Scott por su estilizado drama de chupasangres bisexuales, sino por su trayectoria publicitaria. Porque de lo que se trataba aquello era de vender la Marina de los Estados Unidos. _Top Gun_ iba a ser un espacio publicitario de dos horas cuyo objetivo era llevar a los jóvenes a las puertas de las oficinas de reclutamiento. Un fin tan indisimulado en el guion que las escenas amorosas tuvieron que agregarse a la película _a posteriori,_ después de que en los visionados previos los espectadores echasen de menos algo más de romance en medio de tantas piruetas aéreas y ruido de motores.




Tom Cruise, con su célebre cazadora G-1, y Kelly McGillis en una imagen promocional de 'Top Gun' (Tony Scott, 1986).MATT GREEN (GETTY IMAGES)
De ahí que en la inolvidable secuencia (¿pero cuál en _Top Gun_ no lo es?) en la que Maverick –Cruise– y la instructora Charlie Blackwood –McGillis– se van a la cama tan sólo los veamos en penumbra. No era un recurso estético de Scott, sino la manera de disimular que Kelly McGillis se había oscurecido el pelo, inmersa ya en el rodaje de _Hecho en el cielo_ (1987).
A los millones de espectadores que abarrotaron las salas aquel verano les dio igual la penumbra. Cuando Charlie soltaba aquello de “tenía miedo de que la escuadrilla de tácticas en pleno me descubriera, y no quiero que nadie sepa que me he enamorado de ti”, el público aullaba en los cines mientras los protagonistas hacían el amor a ritmo de _Take my breath away_. No todos recibieron la escena con tanto entusiasmo: la sexóloga Barbara Carrellas la analizó para la web _Thrillist_ y su informe es demoledor: “He sido testigo de mucho sexo en mi vida, tanto en persona como en la pantalla. Sinceramente, nunca vi sexo tan poco estimulante. Me pregunto si esta escena fue tan aburrida de filmar como de ver. Afortunadamente, esta es también una de las escenas de sexo más cortas que he visto. El sexo real solo dura 107 segundos. Y... está filmado a cámara lenta, así que la duración real del encuentro es probablemente de menos de un minuto”.
Cuando meses después _Top Gun_ se editó en VHS, esa escena destrozó los cabezales de los vídeos domésticos. Los adolescentes, y probablemente algún adulto, rebobinaban una y otra vez aquel clímax para apreciar la humedad de las lenguas de Tom y Kelly entrelazándose. Con toda seguridad no habían visto tanto sexo como Carrella, pero acostumbrados a la asepsia de los besos de las comedias románticas de John Hugues, encontraban aquel momento sumamente erótico.




El actor Tom Cruise y el fallecido director Tony Scott durante el rodaje de' Top Gun'.PARAMOUNT PICTURES (CORBIS VIA GETTY IMAGES)
La química entre la pareja protagonista era tan escasa que hubo que grabar escenas de refuerzo, pero la del elenco masculino rebosaba complicidad. En parte gracias a un momento absolutamente gratuito que se convirtió en uno de los más recordados de la película: la escena del voleibol. “Sabía que tenía que presumir de los muchachos, pero no tenía un punto de vista, así que simplemente grabé”, recordó Scott en una entrevista que aparece en el Blu-ray/DVD del 30 aniversario de la película. “Hice que se quitaran la ropa y los rocié con aceite para bebés”. Con el libro del fotógrafo Bruce Weber _Looking Good: A Guide for Men_ en la cabeza, Scott reflejó la camaradería militar masculina en su momento más relajado: un partido en la playa entre los antagonistas Maverick y Iceman (interpretado por un Val Kilmer con puntiagudo tupé rubio) y sus lugartenientes. La escena es un videoclip dentro del inmenso videoclip que es la película, en el que los planos de cuerpos musculosos y aceitados se suceden al ritmo del _Playing With the Boys_ de Kenny Loggins, sin que a nadie le importe demasiado el resultado final. “No había una visión detrás de lo que estaba haciendo. Era porno blando”, dijo el director.

Fue la escena más sencilla de la película, como recoge _The Wrap_. “Producción llevó un camión de arena, colocó una red y se filmó en cuestión de horas”. Aquel fue el único momento de lucimiento del cuarto hombre de _Top Gun_, Rick Rossovich, alias _Slider,_ el compañero de Iceman y el único que realmente sabía jugar al voleibol. Un antiguo culturista que estuvo a punto de convertirse en estrella gracias a su paso por éxitos como _Terminator, Calles de fuego, Top Gun _y_ Roxanne_, pero acabó relegado a las series de televisión y los telefilmes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Aquellos cuerpos engrasados contribuyeron a cimentar la fama del film como fantasía gay, avalada por críticos como Pauline Kael, que la calificó de “brillante anuncio homoerótico en el que los pilotos se pavonean por el vestuario, toallas colgando precariamente de sus cinturas”. Esta teoría fue reforzada por el célebre discurso de Quentin Tarantino, lo único recordable de _Duerme conmigo_ (1994), la comedia _indie_ de Eric Stolz y Meg Tilly, en el que definía _Top Gun_ como “la historia de un hombre luchando contra su propia heterosexualiad”.





Un momento del rodaje de 'Top Gun', la película que convirtió a Tom Cruise en una estrella.
_Vulture_ aprovechó los fastos por el 35 aniversario de la película para preguntarle al productor Jerry Bruckheimer qué opinaba de la fama de _Top Gun_ como película gay y no se mostró particularmente molesto. “Cuando haces una película, la gente puede interpretarla como quiera y ver en ella temas que los cineastas no tenían ni idea de que estaban tocando. Tony y Quentin eran muy buenos amigos. Había una gran camaradería y respeto entre ellos. Viniendo de Quentin, siempre es un cumplido”.

Peroo en su estreno en 1986 pocos espectadores reflexionaron sobre el subtexto: la mayoría se quedó encandilada por aquella estética en la que todo lo que aparecía en pantalla era deseable: empezando por Tom y Kelly, él luciendo todos sus tipos de sonrisa y ella representando un papel poco habitual en el cine, una figura de poder femenina en un entorno eminentemente masculino. Poco habitual, pero real: su personaje está basado en Christine Fox, una matemática y contratista civil del Centro de Análisis Navales que años después se convirtió en la mujer de mayor rango en el Pentágono. Esa relación tan impropia en el cine de la época, la de una mujer con un poder superior al de su pareja masculina (y más edad, pues McGillis es cinco años mayor que Cruise), no fue cosa de Hollywood. En el guion original, Maverick se enamoraba de una suboficial de la base, pero la Marina impuso que la relación fuese con una superior, ya que la confraternización dentro de los rangos iba en contra de las normas.





Tom Cruise, alias Pete 'Maverick' Mitchell, ya era un actor conocido pero se convirtió en un ídolo mundial tras el estreno de 'Top Gun', la película que marcó el tono de su carrera.CBS PHOTO ARCHIVE (CBS VIA GETTY IMAGES)
Los espectadores se enamoraron de Tom y Kelly, pero también del espectacular Porsche 356 Speedster de 1958 que conducía ella (y nos hacía preguntarnos a cuánto ascendía exactamente el sueldo de una instructora de vuelo) y de la Kawasaki GPZ 900R Ninja que cabalgaba Maverick con gafas de sol y sin casco. En principio iba haber sido Honda quien cediese las motos, pero, ateniéndose a su estricta política respecto a la seguridad vial, rompió el acuerdo con Paramount cuando se enteró de que Cruise conduciría a cabeza descubierta. Los adolescentes españoles estaban más en sintonía con la bravuconería del piloto que con la prudencia de Honda y aquel verano muchos se jugaron la vida emulando al piloto en sus humildes Puch Condor.

También emularon el _look_ del protagonista. Las gafas Ray Ban Aviator aumentaron sus ventas un cuarenta por ciento después del estreno. Y la mítica cazadora G1, se convirtió en su principal objeto de deseo. Diseñada en 1947 para los pilotos de la Marina de los Estados Unidos, estaba fabricada con piel auténtica y cuero de borreguillo para conservar el calor a grandes alturas. Un objeto de colección que los jóvenes españoles de la época sustituyeron por cazadoras de polipiel a las que les pegaban toscamente parches que casi nunca tenían nada tenían que ver con los 17 que lucía la cazadora de Maverick y que simbolizaban los escuadrones de los que había formado parte su padre, desaparecido durante la guerra de Vietnam.

Durante la Comic-Con de 2019, el primer trailer de la película tranquilizó a los fans de la prenda. La G1 volvía a _Top Gun_, pero la mirada escrutadora de Internet reveló un cambio sutil estéticamente, aunque de alta carga política del que se hizo eco el periodista Mark Mackinnon.


El gigantesco parche del USS Galveston había sido sustituído para evitar la presencia de la bandera de Japón y especialmente la de Taiwan, país que China no reconoce como tal. Hace tres décadas el mercado chino era residual, pero hoy marca la diferencia entre el éxito y el fracaso de una superproducción y nadie quiere arriesgarse a un boicot que arruine las expectativas económicas de la película, cuyo presupuesto de 150 millones de dólares dista mucho de aquellos apenas 15 con los que la primera salió al mundo, y sin muchas expectativas de acabar recaudando 360.

Un éxito desmesurado que provocó un aluvión de imitaciones. La española llegó en 2002, _Alas Rotas_, protagonizada por el locutor radiofónico y DJ Tony Aguilar y el italiano Fabio Fulco, un documento a mayor gloria de la Patrulla Águila que al igual que Top Gun contó con el apoyo del Ministerio de Defensa. Pero el resultado fue muy distinto. La película de Carlos Gil, que Casimiro Torreiro definió en EL PAÍS como “un plúmbeo, más bien penoso, decididamente olvidable dramón seudopsicológico que pretende conmover, pero que logra exactamente lo contrario: la carcajada involuntaria”, fue un rotundo fracaso.





Tom Cruise en la fiesta posterior al estreno de 'Top Gun' en Nueva York.RON GALELLA (RON GALELLA COLLECTION VIA GETTY)
A este _Top Gun: Maverick_ que se acaba de estrenar ha vuelto Val Kilmer, que renegó durante años de ella y de Tom Cruise, pero no Kelly McGillis, que ha sido sustituida en el corazón de Maverick por Jennifer Connelly, ocho años menor que Cruise. Cuando se anunció la secuela, McGillis declaró a _Entertainment Tonight_: “Soy demasiado vieja, estoy gorda, aparento la edad que tengo y no es eso lo que buscan para la película. Pero yo prefiero sentirme segura en mi piel y fiel a mi edad que valorar otras cosas”.

El orden que la Marina alteró en 1986 se ha restablecido. Más de 35 años después, no podemos ni imaginar a Tom Cruise teniendo una relación con una mujer de más edad que él. Tampoco volveremos a escuchar a Berlin. La banda se disolvió meses después del estreno de la película, incapaz de gestionar su éxito repentino. El mundo ha cambiado en estos siete lustros. La película, probablemente, recaudará un dinero ingente, pero no habrá adolescentes gritando en los patios de colegio aquello de “Maverick, potro mío, llévame a la cama o piérdeme para siempre”, una de las frases para el recuerdo de la película, para pasmo del profesorado.

El aluvión de propuestas audiovisuales hace que ninguna se fije durante demasiado tiempo en la memoria. Tampoco nadie rebobinará una cinta _cassette_ para escuchar en bucle _Hold My Hand_, el tema de Lady Gaga que tiene la difícil tarea de sustituir a _Take my breath away_ en el corazón de los nostálgicos, ni customizará torpemente una cazadora de polipiel. Ahora tanto la G1 como los 17 parches oficiales son fácilmente accesibles vía online. Lo que sí se mantiene inamovible es que será disfrutada en una sala de cine, un empeño personal de Tom Cruise que no quiere ni oír hablar del _streaming_. Tampoco variará demasiado la emoción con la que los millones de fans de la película original recibirán en esas salas los primeros compases del remozado himno de Harold Faltermeyer que nos anuncia que, aunque la espera haya sido larga, hemos vuelto a _Top Gun _35 años después.


----------



## octopodiforme (30 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aquellos cuerpos engrasados contribuyeron a cimentar la fama del film como fantasía gay



A la primera chorrada de "fantasía gay", "icono gay" o similares, cancelo la lectura de cualquier crítica sobre _Top Gun_.


----------



## Don Luriio (30 May 2022)

El hijo de Gus se parece al protagonista de los caballeros del cielo


----------



## octopodiforme (30 May 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> El hijo de Gus se parece al protagonista de los caballeros del cielo



Miles Teller me recuerda a Roy Scheider.


----------



## octopodiforme (30 May 2022)

Algunas localizaciones de la primera película.


----------



## octopodiforme (30 May 2022)

Box Office: Tom Cruise’s ‘Top Gun 2’ Rockets to Record $160.5M Opening


The sequel — earning a coveted A+ CinemaScore — scored the biggest opening of Cruise's career and the biggest Memorial Day weekend ever.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





La película que nadie había pedido, he leído alguna vez por aquí.

Bien, _Top Gun: Maverick_ es el mayor estreno en taquilla de la nada modesta carrera de Tom Cruise.


----------



## Coherente (30 May 2022)

Empiezan a salir mononegros a paladas y blancos betazos ridículos y las doscientas ratas siguen viendo la película superemocionaditos con el dedo en el culo. Luego a votar más emocionaditos todavía.

Yo dejé de verla cuando salió el segundo blanquito ridículo y al lado los marrones alfazos. Ni media hora.

Queda demostrado una vez más lo que realmente sois.


----------



## Tails (30 May 2022)

Vuelven a necesitar que se alisten los gañanes?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Box Office: Tom Cruise’s ‘Top Gun 2’ Rockets to Record $160.5M Opening
> 
> 
> The sequel — earning a coveted A+ CinemaScore — scored the biggest opening of Cruise's career and the biggest Memorial Day weekend ever.
> ...




Lo dije yo y lo mantengo.

Estaré pendiente de la recaudación final.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 May 2022)

Top Derroyed.


----------



## Tails (30 May 2022)

Top botox


----------



## octopodiforme (31 May 2022)

Hay runrún respecto a las posibilidades de nominación al Oscar de _Top Gun: Maverick_.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jun 2022)

Fotos publicadas hoy por Monica Barbaro.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Jun 2022)

Vaya chute de adrenalida es toda la puta película, aunque barrunto que es por en pantallón y el sonidazo del cine, no es peli para ver en casa.


----------



## Prophet (5 Jun 2022)

Hoy la he veyido y me he corrido con la intro aunque no recordaba el soplicio que es ir al cine con el de al lado sin parar de moverse y el de atrás hincando las rodillas en tu nuca. Y los comentarios de otros hezpectadores. 

Aun así muy buena película aunque lo único que no me ha gustado es que cuando roban el F-14 queda un poco Paco que lo roben sin disparar un sólo tiro y el SU-57 del final que no se cosque que le han disparado un misil. 

Taluec.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo dije yo y lo mantengo.
> 
> Estaré pendiente de la recaudación final.



Lleva 560 recaudados ya.


----------



## Saco de papas (5 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Puede argumentarse razonablemente que es la mayor estrella cinematográfica de la historia.



Mejor que tom hanks? O denzel?

no se..


----------



## eltonelero (5 Jun 2022)

Yo es una pena, porque seguramente está muy bien a nivel de espectaculo, pero es que me atrae 0 la premisa ya que es básicamente la peli original remakeada. 
Si tuviera algun otro tipo de historia me la iba a ver de cabeza


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

Pues me ha gustado y mucho. Es avión pura y dura, con un estilazo a las pelis de los 80 que tira para atrás, desde la estética, la música y hasta la propia acción. Además han respetado muchísimo el estilo de rodaje del fallecido Tony Scott, y eso es de agradecer también.

La historia? Un poco absurda, pero es que en la acción de los 80 las historias eran muy simples, y cualquier cosa bastaba para colocar acción gratuita casi desde el inicio . 

Los que se quejan de nwo .....para nada, .....SPOILERS ...... los grandes protagonistas al final resultan que son todos blancos,


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Mejor que tom hanks? O denzel?
> 
> no se..



Yo creo que sí. La carrera de Tom ha sido prefabricada para ser una estrella en sí misma y todo lo que le rodea. Al más puro estilo estrella clásica, como Gary Grant , clark gable, Marlon Brando o humphrey bogard .

Esa catalogación a día de hoy solo se le puede dar a Tom Cruise y a Brad Pitt. Y al parecer en las nuevas generaciones se ha perdido . Ahora son estrellas prefabricadas de quita y pon , que igual saltan a la fama haciendo medio docena de superproducciones que desaparecen ( como Orlando Bloom, Josh hartnett o Sam Worthington) y ya nadie se acuerda de ellos


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Empiezan a salir mononegros a paladas y blancos betazos ridículos y las doscientas ratas siguen viendo la película superemocionaditos con el dedo en el culo. Luego a votar más emocionaditos todavía.
> 
> Yo dejé de verla cuando salió el segundo blanquito ridículo y al lado los marrones alfazos. Ni media hora.
> 
> Queda demostrado una vez más lo que realmente sois.



Tu no has visto ni los títulos de crédito de la película. Los negros alphotas son el relleno de la peli, una minoría que hacen la función de atrezo y no tienen nada reseñable en toda la película


----------



## Mentefria2 (5 Jun 2022)

Ayer la he fuido visto por segunda vez en el cine. El combate final me hizo sufrir igual que la primera vez. Es una puta gozada..


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (5 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo creo que sí. La carrera de Tom ha sido prefabricada para ser una estrella en sí misma y todo lo que le rodea. Al más puro estilo estrella clásica, como Gary Grant , clark gable, Marlon Brando o humphrey bogard .
> 
> Esa catalogación a día de hoy solo se le puede dar a Tom Cruise y a Brad Pitt. Y al parecer en las nuevas generaciones se ha perdido . Ahora son estrellas prefabricadas de quita y pon , que igual saltan a la fama haciendo medio docena de superproducciones que desaparecen ( como Orlando Bloom, Josh hartnett o Sam Worthington) y ya nadie se acuerda de ellos



Te dejas a Robert Pattinson.

Yo creo que va a ser un digno relevo de Tom y Brad. Al principio lo vendieron como un guaperas más con la saga de los lobos y vampiros (que no he visto), pero cada vez me gusta más a cada papel que interpreta en una peli.

La verdad es que su carrera se asemeja mucho a de los inicios de Tom y Brad en Entrevista con el Vampiro, dos desconocidos que iban de guaperas y que terminaron consagrándose.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo es una pena, porque seguramente está muy bien a nivel de espectaculo, pero es que me atrae 0 la premisa ya que es básicamente la peli original remakeada.
> Si tuviera algun otro tipo de historia me la iba a ver de cabeza



Es una historia diferente. Lógicamente hay semejanzas con la primera porque es una película de TOP GUN, no de litigios, de policías o de la mafia.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Ayer la he fuido visto por segunda vez en el cine. El combate final me hizo sufrir igual que la primera vez. Es una puta gozada..



Dos veces también yo.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Mejor que tom hanks? O denzel?
> 
> no se..



La preferencia de cada uno es de cada uno, pero como estrella Tom Cruise es indiscutiblemente superior.


----------



## Mundocruel (5 Jun 2022)

Es tan gay como la primera?

11 página y nadie lo ha puesto


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Es tan gay como la primera?



Es tan heterosexual como la primera y mejor película.


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Te dejas a Robert Pattinson.
> 
> Yo creo que va a ser un digno relevo de Tom y Brad. Al principio lo vendieron como un guaperas más con la saga de los lobos y vampiros (que no he visto), pero cada vez me gusta más a cada papel que interpreta en una peli.
> 
> La verdad es que su carrera se asemeja mucho a de los inicios de Tom y Brad en Entrevista con el Vampiro, dos desconocidos que iban de guaperas y que terminaron consagrándose.



Yo no lo veo. Te puede gustar como actor, a mi me gustan muchos, y ser muy bueno, pero de ahí a superestrella global..... No lo veo, no porque sea mal actor, sino por la falta de carisma.

Las grandes estrellas globales del cine venden algo que les caracteriza y que atrae a la gente, un gesto clásico, como la media sonrisa de Harrison Ford ( que intenta imitar Chris pratt , que no le sale ni de coña y terminará siendo otra estrella caducada como Bloom) o la mirada de Eastwood. Pattinson no tiene nada, es una soseria y su vida privada no ayuda a fomentar esa imagen de superestrella global. 

Para ser una superestrella global también hay que tener una vida que sea lo suficientemente interesante como para que se pueda hacer una película biográfica de ella , que venda imagen . Solo Pitt y Cruise cumplen con eso a día de hoy


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (5 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo no lo veo. Te puede gustar como actor, a mi me gustan muchos, y ser muy bueno, pero de ahí a superestrella global..... No lo veo



Todavía le queda, es cierto. Y tiene que apretar mucho para estar a la par de las grandes estrellas que nombraste, pero es joven.

Le quedan más de 20 años de carrera. A ver que hace.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Jun 2022)

Entonces es buena? Me esperaba una basura woke de primera, pero veo que a veces son listos.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jun 2022)

Glen Powell, buen físico.


----------



## Mentefria2 (5 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Entonces es buena? Me esperaba una basura woke de primera, pero veo que a veces son listos.



Como han dicho arriba, negratas y latinos pero básicamente de relleno. Y hay que tener en cuenta que al final el ejército yankie hoy en día es como el español, todo panchis y muchas tías, es lo que hay, pero no se siente nada forzado.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Como han dicho arriba, negratas y latinos pero básicamente de relleno. Y hay que tener en cuenta que al final el ejército yankie hoy en día es como el español, todo panchis y muchas tías, es lo que hay, pero no se siente nada forzado.



En el estadounidense también han mucho panchi. Qué será que hay tantos en los ejércitos?


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

Que le veis de bueno a esta película ? Tan bien hecha está ? Los aviones rusos están bien recreados ? En la primera eran unos cutres F-5, lo que había entonces en los escuadrones de agressors.

La última vez que fui a una sala de cine fue en Febrero de 2020, aún me acuerdo de que escuchaba con aprensión las toses del público. Iría de nuevo a ver algo que realmente valga la pena en gran pantalla, una de estas películas puede ser candidata pero es que tampoco rengo un gran recuerdo del primer Top Gun.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que le veis de bueno a esta película ? Tan bien hecha está ? Los aviones rusos están bien recreados ?



1. Todo
2. Sí
3. Parecen de verdad


----------



## Ethan20 (5 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que le veis de bueno a esta película ? Tan bien hecha está ? Los aviones rusos están bien recreados ? En la primera eran unos cutres F-5, lo que había entonces en los escuadrones de agressors.
> 
> La última vez que fui a una sala de cine fue en Febrero de 2020, aún me acuerdo de que escuchaba con aprensión las toses del público. Iría de nuevo a ver algo que realmente valga la pena en gran pantalla, una de estas películas puede ser candidata pero es que tampoco rengo un gran recuerdo del primer Top Gun.



Es un espectáculo de peli, vete a una hora y día que haya poca gente y es una gozada verla en el cine


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Todavía le queda, es cierto. Y tiene que apretar mucho para estar a la par de las grandes estrellas que nombraste, pero es joven.
> 
> Le quedan más de 20 años de carrera. A ver que hace.



Es joven ? Tiene 36 años. Con 36 años Tom Cruise era ya una super estrella desde hacia muchos años, hacia ya 13 que había rodado top gun, y con esa edad rodó su mejor película, magnolia, su vida personal con kidman era el centro de Hollywood ¿Que ha hecho pattinson para ganarse esa catalogación con ya 36 años? De vampiro que brilla en la oscuridad en una serie de películas que tuvieron cierta fama y que hoy sin olvidables y un Batman que se parece a Batman como un huevo a una castaña?


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Es un espectáculo de peli, vete a una hora y día que haya poca gente y es una gozada verla en el cine



Yo voy los martes a primera sesión y raro es el día que comparto sala con alguien. También es cierto que yo soy un loco del cine de esos que van solos . Un raro.

Pero es como más lo disfruto, aunque sea raro


----------



## hartman (5 Jun 2022)

que pena que en la primera no saliera un draaken sueco molaba ese avion.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo voy los martes a primera sesión y raro es el día que comparto sala con alguien. También es cierto que yo soy un loco del cine de esos que van solos . Un raro.
> 
> Pero es como más lo disfruto, aunque sea raro



El cine es mejor yendo solo, sobre todo cuando vas a ver cosas raras en otros idiomas que a nadie le apetecen. Y con niños es un suplicio.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> que pena que en la primera no saliera un draaken sueco molaba ese avion.



Era espectacular. Anterior al Viggen pero mucho más bonito.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (6 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Es joven ? Tiene 36 años. Con 36 años Tom Cruise era ya una super estrella desde hacia muchos años, hacia ya 13 que había rodado top gun, y con esa edad rodó su mejor película, magnolia, su vida personal con kidman era el centro de Hollywood ¿Que ha hecho pattinson para ganarse esa catalogación con ya 36 años? De vampiro que brilla en la oscuridad en una serie de películas que tuvieron cierta fama y que hoy sin olvidables y un Batman que se parece a Batman como un huevo a una castaña?



Te he dicho que tiene que apretar mucho para estar a la par.

Tampoco he visto la última de Batman. No se que decir al respecto.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (6 Jun 2022)

Joseph Kosinski detalla la escena en que Maverick despega para intentar alcanzar Mach 10 en el DarkStar (una especie de SR-72 tripulado).


----------



## casconet (6 Jun 2022)

Hacía tiempo, desde Mad Max Fury Road, que no disfrutaba tanto en el cine.
Grandioso espectáculo. Tom Cruise es el Rafa Nadal del cine.


----------



## hartman (6 Jun 2022)

si hicieran una pelicula de robotech este seria el director y cruise rick hunter.


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

‘Top Gun: Maverick’ Is Actually the Gayest Movie of the Year


Everything we can’t stop loving, hating, and thinking about this week in pop culture.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## duf28 (9 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pues me ha gustado y mucho. Es avión pura y dura, con un estilazo a las pelis de los 80 que tira para atrás, desde la estética, la música y hasta la propia acción. Además han respetado muchísimo el estilo de rodaje del fallecido Tony Scott, y eso es de agradecer también.
> 
> La historia? Un poco absurda, pero es que en la acción de los 80 las historias eran muy simples, y cualquier cosa bastaba para colocar acción gratuita casi desde el inicio .
> 
> Los que se quejan de nwo .....para nada, .....SPOILERS ...... los grandes protagonistas al final resultan que son todos blancos,



A mi me ha encantado, soy un loco de la aviación. Es un guión ochentero, nada de los típicos guiones de Netflix lgtbi+ y sus muelas... Testosterona por un tubo, honor, lealtad, y mucha mucha chulería... Una película protagonizada y producida por Cruise para lucirse. Para sacar los típicos comentarios de "joder que joven y que bien esta para tener 60"... Y es lo que tiene el tener todo el dinero del mundo... Que puedes proyectar, con mucho trabajo y esfuerzo... Lo que tú quieras.

Las escenas de aviones, alucinantes. Escenas REALES. en F18 REALES. Una pasada. Cruise despegando desde un portaaviones... Claro que... No se ve al instructor de vuelo que va sentado en la cabina trasera... Jeje.

Película ochentera rodada con pasta y medios tecnológicos del 2022... En fin. Si top gun era mítica, maverick es... Aún mucho Mejor.

Con un guión hecho para ser espectacular, chulesco y fantasioso... pero... no es esto cine? No es esto ficción? No es esto puro entretenimiento y espectacularidad?

En resumen: para verla en el cine.


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Jun 2022)

duf28 dijo:


> Las escenas de aviones, alucinantes. Escenas REALES. en F18 REALES. Una pasada. Cruise despegando desde un portaaviones... Claro que... No se ve al instructor de vuelo que va sentado en la cabina trasera... Jeje.



En la delantera. El que va en la trasera es Cruise.


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

duf28 dijo:


> A mi me ha encantado, soy un loco de la aviación. Es un guión ochentero, nada de los típicos guiones de Netflix lgtbi+ y sus muelas... Testosterona por un tubo, honor, lealtad, y mucha mucha chulería... Una película protagonizada y producida por Cruise para lucirse. Para sacar los típicos comentarios de "joder que joven y que bien esta para tener 60"... Y es lo que tiene el tener todo el dinero del mundo... Que puedes proyectar, con mucho trabajo y esfuerzo... Lo que tú quieras.
> 
> Las escenas de aviones, alucinantes. Escenas REALES. en F18 REALES. Una pasada. Cruise despegando desde un portaaviones... Claro que... No se ve al instructor de vuelo que va sentado en la cabina trasera... Jeje.
> 
> ...




Y lo de ir a match 9 cuando lo máximo ha sido match 4?


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Jun 2022)

Joseph Kosinski y Glen Powell rodando en el USS _Theodore Roosevelt_.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (12 Jun 2022)

La vi hace una semana. Mucho mejor que la primera.

Lamentablemente los inevitables negros y mujeres de cuota, pero la historia se centra en los tres hombres blancos (Maverick, Rooster y Hangman).

Para los que vivimos los 80, un homenaje a nuestra adolescencia y juventud, antes de que los malditos putos progres arruinaran TODO.

100% recomendada, y hay que verla en el cine, nada de mariconadas de streaming.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (12 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081489
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081490



Los hombres masculinos deberian de parecerse a estos dos.

Y no, eso no significa que quiera besarles, comerles la polla y petarles el culo.

Putos maricones, coged el SIDA de una vez y dejadnos en paz con vuestras guarradas.


----------



## Gorguera (12 Jun 2022)

La he visto hoy con mi señora. Nos ha encantado, y hemos salido del cine bastante contentos.

El único NWO es que hay algún actor multicultural o femenino en el ejercito, pero eso es ya mero realismo y descripción de la realidad actual de la demografía estadounidense y el ámbito militar.

Como dicen atrás, virilidad, testosterona, empaque, valores eternos... lo que era el cine antes, y lo que odia el rojerío satanista.

Ante todo, me ha parecido que se respetaba enormemente el legado y los personajes de la primera, y considero que incluso la supera. Si tenéis la posibilidad, vedla, saldréis muy satisfechos.


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Jun 2022)

Ningún personaje repelente. Los negros, salvo el vicealmirante Warlock (Charles Parnell), que tiene más y mejor papel, hablan lo justo; y la mujer, la teniente Phoenix (Monica Barbaro), está de puta madre, profesional, no progreempoderada, no superheroína, y con un carácter que se hace querer. ¡Es ella la que declara al varón, a Maverick, como un _ace_!


----------



## vurvujo (13 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En el estadounidense también han mucho panchi. Qué será que hay tantos en los ejércitos?



Superan el CI de 83, pagan bien y María Guadalupe chorrea al ver a su Francisco en uniforme.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Jun 2022)

Fui el sábado a verla, se que vi la primera de niño pero no tengo ni un solo recuerdo de la original. Pero esta me gustó mucho. Argumento sencillo, emoción con las escenas de vuelos, tensión, redención y final feliz. Totalmente arquetípica.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Jun 2022)

Versión extendida de la interpretación que sale en la película.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Jun 2022)

Podemos comentar ya uno de los momentos más bellos de la historia del cine.



Spoiler: En el portaaviones.



—Thank you for saving my life. —It's what my dad would've done.


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Jun 2022)

Maverick y Rooster a salvo en el portaaviones. Comienza la celebración, los abrazos y algunas lágrimas en 1:50.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Jul 2022)

Need For More Speed: Miles Teller Reveals He’s In Talks With Tom Cruise For Top Gun 3 After ‘Maverick’ Tops $1bn At Box Office


Following the phenomenal success of Top Gun: Maverick at the international box office, one of its stars has revealed he has been “having some conversations” about a follow-up film. Miles Teller, wh…




deadline.com





Miles Teller y Tom Cruise están considerando una tercera parte.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Jul 2022)

TOM CRUISE ha ganado 100 MILLONES DE DÓLARES con Top Gun: Maverick.






Por el momento -------------->>> Salario + % de taquilla.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Ago 2022)

Id a verla al cine, joder.

Para algo bueno y no NWO que hacen, se lo merecen.

Y encima el sonido es la puta polla. Y la película, también.

(Si viejuno).


----------



## eltonelero (7 Ago 2022)

No la he visto porque me eñ guión basicamente es lo mismo que la primera pero me alegra de que haya tenido éxito. Tom Cruise es de esos actores que han sudado la gota gorda por su carrera y ha sobrevivido a que le imtentarán defenestrar hace unos años de jellywood.
Tengo ganas de ver las ultimas de mission impossible que peli a peli han ido in crescendo.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No la he visto porque me eñ guión basicamente es lo mismo que la primera pero me alegra de que haya tenido éxito. Tom Cruise es de esos actores que han sudado la gota gorda por su carrera y ha sobrevivido a que le imtentarán defenestrar hace unos años de jellywood.
> Tengo ganas de ver las ultimas de mission impossible que peli a peli han ido in crescendo.



No es lo mismo que la primera. Es una continuación consecuente décadas después.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Ago 2022)

Id a verla, coño ya. Con masculinidad tóxica y camaradería de machos sin mariconadas, sin mujeres jodiendo todo.

Mira que es fácil hacer películas que realmente gusten a la gente...


----------



## Tails (7 Ago 2022)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> Id a verla, coño ya. Con masculinidad tóxica y camaradería de machos sin mariconadas, sin mujeres jodiendo todo.
> 
> Mira que es fácil hacer películas que realmente gusten a la gente...


----------



## lefebre (7 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ehhhh.... NO
> 
> ¿Veis como vivimos tiempos degenerados que en los 80 eran impensables? En los 80 pillaron a un alfa de 23, que se ligaba a una buenorra de 28. Y ahora en pleno 2022 nos ponen a dos ancianos jugando a los romances. Pura degeneración. En 40 años hemos ido para atrás.



La generación langosta está arrasando con todo: presentadores, músicos, artistas, políticos, tertulianos, etc... Acaparan todo robando los trabajos a las nuevas generaciones. Se han comido a dos generaciones enteras enterrándolas en la esclavitud y la pobreza.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> La generación langosta está arrasando con todo: presentadores, músicos, artistas, políticos, tertulianos, etc... Acaparan todo robando los trabajos a las nuevas generaciones. Se han comido a dos generaciones enteras enterrándolas en la esclavitud y la pobreza.



Porque esas generaciones no han hecho mas que... nada. Su insustancialidad e irrelevancia es su penitencia.


----------



## Emigrante demigrante (7 Ago 2022)

Peliculón, joder. La ví hace unas dos semanas en pantalla grande y es la ostia. La parte de la misión es brutalísima. Impresiona realmente en el cine. La peli es un homenaje a la primera y al cine ochentero con la estética y todos los clichés ochenteros habidos y por haber, pero esta de puta madre. La parte final de la peli, la de la misión, es una puta pasada, te pone en tensión del realismo que tiene y la jodidísima de la misión.

Yo vivo en singapur y aquí la gente es mayoritariamente de origen chino, de hecho pasan las pelis en inglés con subtitulos chinos. Pues gran parte de la sala aplaudiendo al final y muchos ohhhs y wows en las escenas de acción.

Y los que hablan de cuotas y paridas....joder, que es EEUU. Allí un porcentaje de la población es de origen negro, hispano, y en el ejército el porcentaje es aún mayor. Así que lo antinatural sería que no apareciera ninguno en la película, joder!! No le busqueis tres pies al gato porque no lo hay.

De hecho me alegra enormísimamente que dentro de la tendencia woke en la que vivimos, dos de las peliculas mas taquilleras de la historia (Joker y TP Maverick) se hayan hecho en los ultimos años y precisamente se pasen el woke por el arco del triunfo. Me congratula sobremanera.

Ya habrán puesto este video, pero es que es brutal cómo está hecha la peli...



Por cierto, se puede ser mas mañaco mojabragas que este cabronazo? Joder, hasta yo que soy maromo mojaba bragas viendole en la peli. Menudo alfota.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Ago 2022)

Emigrante demigrante dijo:


> Por cierto, se puede ser mas mañaco mojabragas que este cabronazo? Joder, hasta yo que soy maromo mojaba bragas viendole en la peli. Menudo alfota.



Glen Powell. No sale poco pero tendría que haber salido más.


----------



## skan (25 Ago 2022)

Acabo de bajármela y de verla en la TV de casa en 4K en un TV OLED de 55 pulgadas. (Sé que en el cine sería mejor, pero ya no la hacen).

La nueva es entretenida, los efectos son buenos, la mayoría hechos con aviones de verdad, como en la antigua pero un poco mejor.
Pero es menos original, es más de lo mismo, y es más ñoña.
Por todo ello, pienso que la primero impactó mucho más de lo que va a impactar esta. La primera era un poco mejor, aunque ahora sus efectos se quedan cortos.


----------



## skan (25 Ago 2022)

Al principio de la película Maverick se eyecta de su avión a velocidad superior a Mach 10.
Eso le mataría instantáneamente.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Al principio de la película Maverick se eyecta de su avión a velocidad superior a Mach 10.
> Eso le mataría instantáneamente.



No necesariamente, si por ejemplo el Darkstar llevaba una cápsula de escape similar a la del XB-70.









Escape crew capsule - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Pero es menos original, es más de lo mismo, y es más ñoña.



Si por más de lo mismo se entiende que es una película de aviones y aviadores de la USN, obviamente lo es. ¿Qué podría ser si no?


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Acabo de bajármela y de verla en la TV de casa en 4K en un TV OLED de 55 pulgadas. (Sé que en el cine sería mejor, pero ya no la hacen).
> 
> La nueva es entretenida, los efectos son buenos, la mayoría hechos con aviones de verdad, como en la antigua pero un poco mejor.
> Pero es menos original, es más de lo mismo, y es más ñoña.
> Por todo ello, pienso que la primero impactó mucho más de lo que va a impactar esta. La primera era un poco mejor, aunque ahora sus efectos se quedan cortos.



Enlace de descarga en castellano?

Cierto para mí la primera es mejor porque es original y tiene mejor guion, esta es un copia o remake y la moronegrada de secundarios no pintan una mierda, lo que más me impacto en el cine fue cuando maverick pego una frenada e hizo un loop y se situó detrás de sus alumnos y se los cargo a todos, brutal la sensación de sentir los g con el sonido en la gran pantalla.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No necesariamente, si por ejemplo el Darkstar llevaba una cápsula de escape similar a la del XB-70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para eso hace falta un avión de tamaño gigante, aparte de que la maniobrabilidad a esas velocidades sería mínima. Pero bueno, es la fantasía, como un señor de 60 años pilotando algo en lugar de estar en casita con su pensión de militar.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Para eso hace falta un avión de tamaño gigante, aparte de que la maniobrabilidad a esas velocidades sería mínima. Pero bueno, es la fantasía, como un señor de 60 años pilotando algo en lugar de estar en casita con su pensión de militar.



Los aviones supersónicos más rápidos, el XB-70 o el SR-71, se hicieron para ser eso: rápidos, no maniobrables; un avión hipersónico lo mismo.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Los aviones supersónicos más rápidos, el XB-70 o el SR-71, se hicieron para ser eso: rápidos, no maniobrables; un avión hipersónico lo mismo.



Cierto. Lo absurdo es vender en películas que un pequeño avión de combate puede alcanzar brutales velocidades siendo a la par maniobrable


----------



## Shy (25 Ago 2022)

La primera ya me dio mucho cringe, esta no creo que pueda soportarla, encima con pilota.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> La primera ya me dio mucho cringe, esta no creo que pueda soportarla, encima con pilota.



Monica Barbaro hace un muy buen papel y para nada la presentan como superior a sus compañeros.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

Créditos iniciales, para abrir el apetito a quienes no la hayan visto.


----------



## skan (25 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Enlace de descarga en castellano?
> 
> Cierto para mí la primera es mejor porque es original y tiene mejor guion, esta es un copia o remake y la moronegrada de secundarios no pintan una mierda, lo que más me impacto en el cine fue cuando maverick pego una frenada e hizo un loop y se situó detrás de sus alumnos y se los cargo a todos, brutal la sensación de sentir los g con el sonido en la gran pantalla.



La tienes en descargasdd, y la tienes en la mula, con varias versiones 2160p, 1080p, HDR, H265, etc. A mí personalmente la versión HDR se me ve peor.
En torrent ya no conozco sitios donde la tengan en 4K, los que la ponen así suelen ser trackers privados y no tengo invitación.


----------



## skan (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Si por más de lo mismo se entiende que es una película de aviones y aviadores de la USN, obviamente lo es. ¿Qué podría ser si no?



Es de aviones, pero también es la misma historia, un chulito que va a la escuela de pilotos y demuestra que es el mejor, hay discusiones... pero al final acaban como amigos.


----------



## skan (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No necesariamente, si por ejemplo el Darkstar llevaba una cápsula de escape similar a la del XB-70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En este caso no se ve que haya ninguna cápsula.
De todos te puede matar de dos modos:
- el rozamiento te arrancaría los miembros y la cabeza.
- la desaceleración brusca te mataría. (*)

(*) Y esto pasa tanto con cápsula como sin ella. No es como en la reentrada de una capsula espacial, porque en ese caso la densidad atmosférica es muy baja y la cápsula pesa mucho y está diseñada para eso.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Es de aviones, pero también es la misma historia, un chulito que va a la escuela de pilotos y demuestra que es el mejor, hay discusiones... pero al final acaban como amigos.



Son historias diferentes en el contexto de la aviación naval y con el mismo personaje protagonista.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

Créditos finales, para quien los quiera ver.


----------



## corolaria (25 Ago 2022)

En fin y resumiendo, que nunca van a faltar gente y paladares para degustar todo tipo de mierda.
Sobre todo si ésta no huele a lo mismo que su miserable realidad cotidiana.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> En fin y resumiendo, que nunca van a faltar gente y paladares para degustar todo tipo de mierda.
> Sobre todo si ésta no huele a lo mismo que su miserable realidad cotidiana.



Mi resumen es que _Top Gun: Maverick_ es una obra maestra y una de las mejores películas del siglo XXI.


----------



## corolaria (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Mi resumen es que _Top Gun: Maverick_ es una obra maestra y una de las mejores películas del siglo XXI.




Me parece estupendo. Cada cual tiene su culo.


----------



## davitin (25 Ago 2022)

He visto secuencias sueltas y la verdad que es impresionante esta peli.


----------



## Emigrante demigrante (25 Ago 2022)

Te guste o no la película, las secuencias de acción son lo mejor que se ha rodado en películas de aviación. Humilla salvajemente al Dunquerke de nolan en ese sentido, pero claro no queda bien decir que un tal Joseph Kosincki le da unas cuantas lecciones al idolatrado Nolan.

Preveo varios oscars en el apartado técnico. Y joder es de agradecer que la pelicula esté hecha con efectos practicos y no con el puto CGI de los cojones. Va a envejecer MUY BIEN.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Ya está disponeble en pacoidioma 100% real 1 lin no feik


----------



## Emigrante demigrante (25 Ago 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Me parece estupendo. Cada cual tiene su culo.



Se te pone a 1m este alfota y mojas bragas para llenar todos los embalses de España.


----------



## Emigrante demigrante (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> *Monica Barbaro* hace un muy buen papel y para nada la presentan como superior a sus compañeros.



Es pizpi. Es gostosa.


----------



## corolaria (25 Ago 2022)

Emigrante demigrante dijo:


> Se te pone a 1m este alfota y mojas bragas para llenar todos los embalses de España.




Habla por tí, muñeco.
Y para bragas mojadas ya tienes las que le robas a tu madre.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Ago 2022)

La vi con mi padre y nos gustó mucho, aunque llegamos tarde al estreno de la peli al salir de la sala los dueños del cine nos regalaron un par de pósters promocionales de la película porque era la última proyección antes del cierre del estreno.


----------



## Espartano27 (26 Ago 2022)

Emigrante demigrante dijo:


> Te guste o no la película, las secuencias de acción son lo mejor que se ha rodado en películas de aviación. Humilla salvajemente al Dunquerke de nolan en ese sentido, pero claro no queda bien decir que un tal Joseph Kosincki le da unas cuantas lecciones al idolatrado Nolan.
> 
> Preveo varios oscars en el apartado técnico. Y joder es de agradecer que la pelicula esté hecha con efectos practicos y no con el puto CGI de los cojones. Va a envejecer MUY BIEN.



Dunkerke es un tostón de cojones, lo mismo que Tenet e insterestellar, las 3 de Batman tienen un ritmo muy rápido y se te pasan volando, está haciendo buenos truños últimamente. Top gun en el apartado de efectos y fotografía se nota que está muy cuidada y se han tirado años depurandola, lo único que le veo floja a esa peli es el guión que es muy simple.


----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Ago 2022)

El papel de Ed Harris es muy corto. El de Val Kilmer es ya directamente demigrante...

Si era por que salieran sus nombres en la cartelera vale, pero poco aportan.


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> El papel de Ed Harris es muy corto. El de Val Kilmer es ya directamente demigrante...
> 
> Si era por que salieran sus nombres en la cartelera vale, pero poco aportan.



El de Harris es corto a secas.

El de Kilmer es maravilloso.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


>



Es que lo de sin mariconadas .... Aunque este es un *FLORO *muy *NO-HOMO*.

Conozco un par de mugeras de mi edac que van a verla por el Tom Crusc.

Edito: que no se me olvide, tiene escenas de vuelo acojonantes y el Cruise sigue siendo lo que era, una jodida estrella.


----------



## Gamelin (26 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> El papel de Ed Harris es muy corto. El de Val Kilmer es ya directamente demigrante...
> 
> Si era por que salieran sus nombres en la cartelera vale, pero poco aportan.



El de Val Kilmer es muy bueno por la carga emocional. Casi se me saltan las lágrimas. Y Tom está sembrado en esa escena.


----------



## ugeruge (26 Ago 2022)

Ha caído hoy y es brutal. No esperaba que fuese tan cojonuda, la verdad


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (27 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otra peli que van a reinterpretar y deconstruir según los nuevos paradigmas de género... Qué os apostáis a que el mejor piloto del escuadrón no será ni Maverick ni el otro, sino una puertorriqueña enana y culona.



has errado completamente en tu pronóstico lol

es la MEJOR PELÍCULA DEL SIGLO

bestial

atroz

taluec


----------



## Tails (27 Ago 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> has errado completamente en tu pronóstico lol
> 
> es la MEJOR PELÍCULA DEL SIGLO
> 
> ...



Catalogada como la Película más gay de la historia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Podéis mandar no cabrones, no me dio tiempo a ir al cine, y si la quiero ver online son 12 euros


----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Catalogada como la Película más gay de la historia



Y tu el mas tonto del foro con perdon de @panaderia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues sí que ha subido la luz.



Ni te lo imaginas, aquí en Tarrasa se nota aún más.

Hoy he bajado a las ramblas a tomarme un refrescante cacaolat en una terraza con mi estelada amarrada a la cintura.
Pues bien me han cobrado 7 euros por el cacaolat.
La economía está mal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> La vi hace una semana. Mucho mejor que la primera.
> 
> Lamentablemente los inevitables negros y mujeres de cuota, pero la historia se centra en los tres hombres blancos (Maverick, Rooster y Hangman).
> 
> ...



que yo sepa el ejercito y marina de usa USABA negros incluso mucho antes de la guerra civil


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> con mi estelada amarrada a la cintura.





No sabía que eres escoria separrata.

Mereces que te ahorquen de un árbol hasta morir con tu estelada amarrada a la cintura.

El único portador de "esteladas" bueno es el portador de "esteladas" muerto.

Contra vosotros, SIEMPRE A MUERTE.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (28 Ago 2022)

La vi ayer y me parece casi una serie B


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ago 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> La vi ayer y me parece casi una serie B



Yo es que tampoco le vi gran cosa a la primera. También es cierto que eso fue hace la friolera de 12 años, pero me pareció una peli de lo más COMERCIAL.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> No sabía que eres escoria separrata.
> 
> Mereces que te ahorquen de un árbol hasta morir con tu estelada amarrada a la cintura.
> 
> ...




Te parecerá bonito hablarme así por ser catalán....cuanto odio...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te parecerá bonito hablarme así por ser catalán....cuanto odio...



No... no odio a nadie por ser catalán. Pero odio a muerte a los SEPARRATAS.

A MUERTE y digo lo que siento.


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Ago 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> La vi ayer y me parece casi una serie B



¿De las buenas o de las malas?


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (28 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿De las buenas o de las malas?



De las de echar la tarde hasta el final.


----------



## octopodiforme (31 Ago 2022)

"Good afternoon, ladies and gentleman. This is your savior speaking."


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> "Good afternoon, ladies and gentleman. This is your savior speaking."



En la foto está sin ciclos y con maromo.

Sin el ciclo que se meten para hacer las películas el pavo pierde cuello pecho hombros, parece un tío normal y corriente, hasta pierde mandíbula.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Sep 2022)

Buen material publicado por Monica Barbaro.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 Sep 2022)

La película es bruuuuuuuuuutal. 100% recomendable, no os preocupéis por la moronegrada de relleno que meten, es totalmente secundaria.

La película de la década sin duda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Sep 2022)

Lo guapa que está Jennifer Connelly en el velero. Y la música en el _afterburner_...


----------



## Emigrante demigrante (4 Sep 2022)

Han colgado videos en youtube de la mision al final de la peli.

*Veyed

Gostad*









*BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTALLLLL*

Esto son las mejores escenas de aviación de la historia del cine, señores


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Sep 2022)

La peli está bien. Es bastante mejor que la 1. Pero es que la 1 es un bodrio flipante de película que vista hoy da mucha verguenza ajena (esos planos con miraditas, iiiiiiiiii), esa falta de argumento que tiene, etc... es mala de cojones la 1.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni te lo imaginas, aquí en Tarrasa se nota aún más.
> 
> Hoy he bajado a las ramblas a tomarme un refrescante cacaolat en una terraza con mi estelada amarrada a la cintura.
> Pues bien me han cobrado 7 euros por el cacaolat.
> La economía está mal.



Ahaham así que de Tarrassa.

Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## Tails (4 Sep 2022)

Propaganda para que se alisten los paletos y mucha homosexualidad (como la primera)










“Top Gun: Maverick” is Military Propaganda. Official Documents Prove It.


Tom Cruise poses for the media during the ‘Top Gun Maverick’ UK premiere at a central London cinema, May 19, 2022. Alberto Pezzali | AP By Alan MacLeod / MintPress News BEVERLY HILLS, CALIF – …



scheerpost.com


----------



## weyler (4 Sep 2022)

Mucho mejor que la 1* mas accion


----------



## Tails (4 Sep 2022)

_








'Top Gun: Maverick' exposed as pro-military in shocking investigation that veterans are dunking on


Veterans can't stop dunking on a report that purports to expose the Navy's involvement in making Top Gun: Maverick.




www.google.com




_


----------



## Larsil (4 Sep 2022)

Me gustaría que hiciesen una película de ovnis. Cómo se les conoce, luces brillantes, y todo eso.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues Maverick tiene 60 y pico años. Buena edad para combatir.



La vi en diez minutos, a saltos, justo para darme cuenta de que era casi tan mala como ésta:

(12) 'El irlandés', de Scorsese. Mala, muy mala. Un réquiem patético | Burbuja.info


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La peli está bien. Es bastante mejor que la 1. Pero es que la 1 es un bodrio flipante de película que vista hoy da mucha verguenza ajena (esos planos con miraditas, iiiiiiiiii), esa falta de argumento que tiene, etc... es mala de cojones la 1.



Ahora puedes llamarme @bob_el_esponjas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Es cine gay



@bob_el_esponjas


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Nov 2022)

‘Top Gun: Maverick’ Returning to Theaters for 2 Weeks


The film lands back in theaters from Dec. 2-Dec. 15.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





El amor por la película es tan grande que regresa dos semanas a la gran pantalla.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Nov 2022)

Perfecta para que vayan gaylors a meterse mano


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Dic 2022)

Los muchachos (Tom no podido ir) reunidos para una proyección especial en Paramount Studios, el 7 de diciembre.

El rumor es que _Top Gun: Maverick_ será nominada al Oscar a mejor película, entre otras nominaciones.


----------



## Karlb (9 Dic 2022)

Está bien, la recomiendo.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

'Top Gun: Maverick' is the most-watched movie on Paramount+


"Top Gun: Maverick," starring actor Tom Cruise became the most-watched movie on Paramount+ during its opening weekend on the streaming platform.




www.foxnews.com





Película más vista de la historia de Paramount+.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> 'Top Gun: Maverick' is the most-watched movie on Paramount+
> 
> 
> "Top Gun: Maverick," starring actor Tom Cruise became the most-watched movie on Paramount+ during its opening weekend on the streaming platform.
> ...



Eso lleva menos tiempo abierto que las clases de física nvcelar en la cañada real


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (30 Dic 2022)

Es una peli 100% recomendada para verla en un cine o si tienes buenos altavoces con amplificadores y una pantalla gigante en tu casa.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Dic 2022)

La ha superado en recaudación la nueva de los pitufos azules...


----------



## Shy (31 Dic 2022)

La vi anoche, valiente puta mierda. Las escenas con los aviones ridículas, los elegidos para misión final son una tía, un negro y un blanco pero porque tiene serios problemas de confianza en sí mismo. Basura de película. Imagino que lo que se proponían era conseguir dar el mismo cringe que la primera, misión cumplida.


----------



## octopodiforme (31 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> La vi anoche, valiente puta mierda. Las escenas con los aviones ridículas, los elegidos para misión final son una tía, un negro y un blanco pero porque tiene serios problemas de confianza en sí mismo. Basura de película. Imagino que lo que se proponían era conseguir dar el mismo cringe que la primera, misión cumplida.



Estarás de coña. El mundo nunca había visto escenas aéreas de semejante dimensión.


----------



## Shy (31 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Estarás de coña. El mundo nunca había visto escenas aéreas de semejante dimensión.



Está hecha para que guste a los que no saben nada de aviones. Nadie que sepa puede hablar bien de ese bodrio.


----------



## octopodiforme (31 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Está hecha para que guste a los que no saben nada de aviones. Nadie que sepa puede hablar bien de ese bodrio.



¡Ah bien! Entonces guardo silencio.


----------



## socrates99 (8 Ene 2023)

Me encanto el momento Chicote en la playa haciendo equipo.
Solo le falto al Tom decirles:”están mas duras vuestras seseras que el martillo de Thor!!”


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Ene 2023)

socrates99 dijo:


> Me encanto el momento Chicote en la playa haciendo equipo.
> Solo le falto al Tom decirles:”están mas duras vuestras seseras que el martillo de Thor!!”



El vicealmirante Cyclone, aun a regañadientes, reconoció la utilidad.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ene 2023)

Donde se supone q van a hacer la misión yanki de yo soy el poli del mundo? Rusía? Algún país que acaba en -stan? 

Esas maniobras subiendo la montaña a 9g se pueden hacer o son fantasmadas?

Luego cuando acaban se piran al portaaviones y ya no les viene ningún barco o avión enemigo a tirarles unos buenos misiles, es como si fuera casa o algo.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Ene 2023)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Donde se supone q van a hacer la misión yanki de yo soy el poli del mundo? Rusía? Algún país que acaba en -stan?



No se menciona pero Irán es el único país que tiene cazas F-14 en servicio.


----------



## socrates99 (8 Ene 2023)

Y ese momento sacando un F-15 de la cochera de los ruskis o iraníes (yo que se) es cojonudo,muy realista.
Joder que mala es la peli.
Pero ojo,se deja ver por los aviones y las sobradas.
Seguro le dan 6 Oscars,a los mejores efectos,a la mejor banda sonora,al mejor actor secundario,al mejor vestuario,al mejor guion,y al mejor momento Chicote en la playa.
Aún así,es mejor que la primera…joder si era mala la primera coño.
Y mira que me gusta Tom,con su dia después de mañana esa,que repite el mismo dia 300 veces,esa si que es un peliculon


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Ene 2023)

socrates99 dijo:


> Y ese momento sacando un F-15 de la cochera de los ruskis o iraníes (yo que se) es cojonudo,muy realista.
> Joder que mala es la peli.



Un F-14.

La película es una de las mejores de la historia. Una obra maestra.


----------



## socrates99 (8 Ene 2023)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Un F-14.
> 
> La película es una de las mejores de la historia. Una obra maestra.



A la altura de centauros del desierto o de con la muerte en los talones,si.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Ene 2023)

socrates99 dijo:


> A la altura de centauros del desierto o de con la muerte en los talones,si.



Es mejor que esas.


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Ene 2023)




----------

